
Ask HN: Do you have a desk to sublet for a tiny startup in SF? - shafyy
Hello :-) This might be a long shot, but a shot nevertheless.<p>We&#x27;re two founders of a tiny, early-stage startup with no employees. We moved to SF from Zurich 6 months ago and have been working at WeWork. However, we thought it might be more fun to rent a desk at a startup. We&#x27;re an EdTech company and are working to make math &amp; science tutoring more accessible (orders of magnitude cheaper, better product than incumbents).<p>If you have a desk with two chairs to sublet or know someone, please let me know (email in my profile), and we&#x27;ll be happy to get to know you.
======
s3nnyy
Why did you leave Zurich? : (

Your profile does not have your e-mail address in it.

